
Crown Flash, rare weather phenomenon of aurora-like streamers emanating a cloud - emsign
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPk0mKVnnCs
======
emsign
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crown_flash](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crown_flash)

In a thundercloud change of its electro-magnetic field causes ice crystals to
change refraction of sunlight. But it looks like something that seems unlike a
natural phenomenon.

